# Alimak Raising



## alshangiti (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Fast mobilisation times
- Minimal preparation time 
- No restriction on raise angles
- No restriction on raise sizes
- No excessive power demands
- Ideal in any ground conditions or rock types
- No requirement for reinforced concrete foundations
- No “second entry” cost to install ground support or rehabilitation
- Significantly reduced underground excavation costs
- No expensive and time consuming directional drilling required
All this = Lower costs than raise boring methods saving you time and money


*Increasing Vertical development productivity underground*




Australian Contract Mining is a specialist underground Mining Contractor providing the Vertical development expertise required to drive even the longest, large diameter, vertical or inclined shafts and raises. Using safe and reliable Alimak raising systems, experienced personnel and proven methods, Australian Contract Mining is able to provide real productivity benefits and cost savings to the Underground Mining Industry.
Since 1960 Australia has had a long and successful association with the Alimak raise climber particularly at the Mt Isa Mine using a fleet of 7 climbers during the early major expansion which included a 360m long ventilation pilot raise to surface.
Worldwide more than 2,300 Alimak raise climbers have been distributed, being used to drive more shafts and raises than any other system. Importantly the longest Alimak raise developed to date is more than 1000m in length, meaning no raise is too long or too large for the Alimak raising system and Australian Contract Mining.
Alimak raising provides the safest of all entry methods involving the least risk to the miner and can excavate safely through all types of ground conditions supporting the face after each blast is taken ensuring the integrity of the excavation during all stages of development.









Alimak pilot raise strip and support to
5 metre diameter.



The specialised Alimak Raising methods practiced by Australian Contract Mining can be used for blind raising between two levels or from underground to breakthrough on the surface in all rock types. The Australian Contract Mining Alimak blind raising system ensures fast mobilisation, minimal preparation, is flexible, accurate, economical and very cost effective even over short distances.
Even multiple raises with directional changes in the raise of up to 90° can be carried out easily making this method the ideal choice for ore passes, crusher chambers, split level ventilation raises or any difficult excavation profile.
The Alimak Raising method enables mining approaches, which cannot be carried out using raise borers and has the added advantage of in raise access to allow for the installation of ground support and grouting of water inflows as the raise is excavated, unlike raise boring where boring through highly stressed or bad ground conditions only ends up in ultimate failure or costly and time consuming remediation.
With Australian Contract Mining using our 30 years of Alimak raising experience every raise gets through to its ultimate destination regardless of the ground conditions encountered “first time”, “every time” and “on target” providing the highest practicable levels of safety throughout the entire operation.



*Alimak raising consists of four simple steps*












*[1] Drilling* Drilling is undertaken from the drill deck on top of the raise climber, which is sized to suit the size, shape and angle of the raise.
*[2] Loading* When drilling is completed the face is charged with explosives.












*[3] Blasting* The Alimak climber is then lowered to the bottom of the raise and into a station for protection before the blast is triggered from a safe location.
*[4] Ventilation and Scaling* The Alimak system provides for efficient post blast ventilation and a powerful air/water blast effectively dislodging loose rock from the freshly blasted face making ready for re-entry.


----------

